# Team Donut King Targa Tasmania 2008 Car Preparation (it's pink!)



## sewid (Sep 2, 2005)

The paintwork has been finished and the car is now pink. Argh. This R35 was the one we saw earlier in the first GTR to arrive in Australia thread.

A few pics of the paint preparation at:

Donut King Targa Tasmania R35 GT-R Preparation


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

poor car...


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

It'll be really interesting to see how it does on it's first time out though won't it !

It'll pretty much run stock everything within reason (not that there's many optional parts anyhow eh ! ) as the rules for the class they're probably running in don't allow for much. Hopefully we'll see it over in NZ for the Targa NZ too as a lot of Aussie cars come over.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

It should do OK, as long as they can snip its limiter.


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

You're not allowed to do more than 200kph anyway I don't think thanks to new FIA reg's.


----------



## Kyuubi (Dec 3, 2007)

Oh well...It will still kick butt.


----------



## sewid (Sep 2, 2005)

The speed limiter problem is solved with the Mines VX Rom the car will be fitted with.


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

That colour is still ok, I feared it would look like sumo power pink. Or maybe it is because I'm colour blind :chuckle:


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

andreasgtr said:


> That colour is still ok, I feared it would look like sumo power pink. Or maybe it is because I'm colour blind :chuckle:


Agreed. That's more like salmon pink, or terracotta. Mediterranean... hmmm... not bad at all!  :nervous: :thumbsup:


----------



## Vihis (Jan 1, 2008)

..k.

Stick a barbie doll into the car to be done with it.

Horrid.


----------



## irshad (Aug 5, 2006)

i would never change the color of my gt-r. what a waste of money.


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

one of my life's ambitions is to do the targa tasmania :smokin:


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

Guys, this is not a personal road car, but imported purely for racing use only and as such, it will be modified/painted to suit. The reason it is this color has to do with the owners/sponsors of this car - Donut King's colour is this pink and it will be emblazened wth their logos etc soon.


----------



## sewid (Sep 2, 2005)

More pics. Looking good now signwriting is completed:










More pics over at: GTRBlog.com


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Something sexy about the front. I think the ladies will like this car. Hope it doesn't make them eat too many donuts!!!


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Pretty cool actually, looks smart from the back


----------



## mugwump (Dec 30, 2007)

something about that is so wrong its almost right! :flame:


----------



## Beer Baron (Jul 4, 2006)

well it makes me feel like a doughnut.


----------



## speedraver (Nov 6, 2007)

Sorry, couldn't help myself... (^_^)


----------



## GTR R34 (Oct 2, 2002)

Will be interesting to watch this.
Looks pretty even if it's pink.
Can they remove weight from the car?
:smokin: :smokin:


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Rumour has it that it didn't finish the Targa. Anyone know why?


----------



## Wanabee Kiwi (Mar 31, 2007)

Something about coming off the road and damaging suspension i think?


----------



## Godspd (Dec 12, 2001)

Wanabee Kiwi said:


> Something about coming off the road and damaging suspension i think?


Targa Results.

http://www.rallyresults.com.au/targa2008/Modern.pdf


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

my eyes my eyes!!!


----------



## sewid (Sep 2, 2005)

Yeah they hit a rock on a bend on day 2 and were sent off. Two front flat tyres and a damaged rear wheel ended Targa 08 for the team.

Here's a full day by day of how they went on my site:

Category: Targa Tasmania 2008 - GTRBlog.com - Your source for Nissan R35 GT-R News


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

does this car still have stock springs and shocks? was it running in all R mode when these pics were taken on the track? looks strangely low and the above pic is showing a lot of "lurch". In R mode with stock config the car hardly rolls at all.


----------



## Beer Baron (Jul 4, 2006)

it has mines esta suspension.


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

Beer Baron said:


> it has mines esta suspension.


any idea what the spring rate is vs stock?


----------



## Armed English (Mar 18, 2008)

Category: Targa Tasmania 2008 - GTRBlog.com - Your source for Nissan R35 GT-R News

Shame it crashed out and damaged the suspension. The 911 Turbo and Gallardo were flying. I'd love to see footage :smokin:


----------



## sewid (Sep 2, 2005)

Beer Baron said:


> it has mines esta suspension.


No it doesn't.

It has other suspension. Prototype. Can't say who makes it at this early stage.

Definitely not stock!


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

sewid said:


> No it doesn't.
> 
> It has other suspension. Prototype. Can't say who makes it at this early stage.
> 
> Definitely not stock!


ah, cos i would swear mine's would not behave like that. definitely got the wrong spring rates there.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

So sorry to hear about the bad luck. Bummer. The car looks really good, though! :thumbsup: Better luck in the future.


----------

